# Smok Power Engine 400W



## Attie (7/8/16)

Power Engine mod is powered by four replaceable 18650 batteries that can provide you with 400W maximum power output; 0.96” OLED screen is easy-to-read; and Micro-USB port supports firmware upgrade, you can enjoy vaping keep with the evolution. Innovation keeps changing the vaping experience!

http://www.smoktech.com/mod/power-engine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/8/16)

it looks cool, but because of the limitations of 18650's i suspect it'll be a 300W box, not 400W, can't really pull 100W out of each cell.


----------



## blujeenz (7/8/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> it looks cool, but because of the limitations of 18650's i suspect it'll be a 300W box, not 400W, can't really pull 100W out of each cell.


Depends on series or parallel batt config.
4.2V * 4=16.8V * 25Amps = 420Watts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (7/8/16)

Attie said:


> View attachment 62876
> 
> 
> Power Engine mod is powered by four replaceable 18650 batteries that can provide you with 400W maximum power output; 0.96” OLED screen is easy-to-read; and Micro-USB port supports firmware upgrade, you can enjoy vaping keep with the evolution. Innovation keeps changing the vaping experience!
> ...


I definitely don't need 400w, but I love all that power!


----------



## PsyCLown (7/8/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> it looks cool, but because of the limitations of 18650's i suspect it'll be a 300W box, not 400W, can't really pull 100W out of each cell.



Smok have managed 220W from 2 batteries and 300W from 3 batteries.
400W from 4 batteries seems possible, although perhaps a bit overkill.


----------



## BumbleBee (7/8/16)

400W is just too much. Come on, how many of you have maxed out your Bugati Veyrons?

And is it just me or does this look suspiciously like the IPV400 on a Big Mac diet?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> 400W is just too much. Come on, how many of you have maxed out your Bugati Veyrons?
> 
> And is it just me or does this look suspiciously like the IPV400 on a Big Mac diet?



i'm more interested in the battery life side of it, than the actual Power side. think about it as a rolo with an extra battery... could be very epic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jlw777 (7/8/16)

I like. Imagine the battery life with 4 batteries. This will be next mod

通过我的 HUAWEI GRA-L09 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## Nailedit77 (7/8/16)

400w.... seriously I don't go much higher than 140w 

Some ows must have lungs of steel for this amount of power....


----------



## ET (7/8/16)

hope you can put a 25mm tank on there with no overhang, even better a 30mm tank or dripper


----------



## stevie g (7/8/16)

So what happens when you have a build rated for 20w and fire it at 400 accidentally?? Molten wire inhaled to the lungs, inhale flames?. This is getting stupid now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Roodt (7/8/16)

I would take one, based solely on the 4 18650 part. Battery life for days...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (7/8/16)

Roodt said:


> I would take one, based solely on the 4 18650 part. Battery life for days...


plus the mad gains from lifting it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/8/16)

Finally. I have been waiting for a 400W mod so i can finally use with my serpent mini single coil on 28g Stainless steel. About time

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/16)

Hey, this is the one @Silver has been waiting for, finally a mod with adequate power for the Mighty Evod

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (8/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Hey, this is the one @Silver has been waiting for, finally a mod with adequate power for the Mighty Evod



You are so right @BumbleBee !
You know with 400W i could probably power about 57 Evods at 7W each
57 flavours on tap
Lovely

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/16)

Silver said:


> You are so right @BumbleBee !
> You know with 400W i could probably power about 57 Evods at 7W each
> 57 flavours on tap
> Lovely


That would look epic!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> That would look epic!
> 
> View attachment 63046


Or maybe not

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

